# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Belgian Snackbars

## Shunyo

Here in Belgium we have a lot of different Restaurants(snackbars) at your disposal for a reasonable price and for a good a meal:


we have naturally a McDonalds(Flanders,Bruxelles,Wallonia)

Quick(it's like a McDonald but the quick is made by a group of Belgians)

then we have the Chicken Hector(the first Chicken hector was based in Bruxelles, 

it's like a Kentucky Fried Chicken resto but this is made by a group of Frenchmen)
and ofcourse the Pizza Hut(this is well known :Bluush:  )

and colmar royal(it's a restaurant were you can eat alot for a simple price ofcourse the drinks you have to pay yourself :Relieved:  )


but we have also ASIAN restaurants(snackbar)

Tuk-Tuk(thailandese snackbar who sells asian dishes)
Pinayas(a brandnew filipino snackbar who's gonna try to make money :Poh:  with delicious filipino dishes, only available in antwerp)

China Royal Garden(it's like the Belgian Colmar Royal but this time you can only eat Chinese dishes, only available at the moment in Mechelen/Malines)

I hope have given enough information here :Wavey:  
If there are any Questions here just add the comment :Sorry:

----------


## Maciamo

By snack bar I suppose that you mean fastfood.

How about the healthy fastfood like Exki, the Food Maker, Pulp or other smaller ones ?

----------


## jimmylin007

Thank you very much,
Eupedia Forum Team

----------

